# CCk Hida scan



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I am to have a hida scan next week and have been told when I registered for it that I would have to lie still for maybe two hrs, I have severe IBS diarreha and there is way I can do this. I told the tech I spoke and he seemed very indifferent and said you will just have to hold it we need that time for the dye to go through the bile duct, I have no gall bladder. I feel like canceling the whole thing. He said it can take up to 4-6 hrs. sometime. Well he will see how fast I will be out of there if thatis the case. Oh, also no meds. are to be taken so that leaves out anything to calm you or Imodium for the diarreha.


----------



## crysabel (Aug 9, 2002)

I had a hida scan a couple weeks ago. My doctor ordered it to see if my gall bladder was functioning properly. My test lasted 1 hr 20 minutes. I'm happy to say I didn't have your concern about not being able to last that long. My worst discomfort was not being able to move for that long and lying on my back on a very hard table, my lower back was killing me! My gall bladder works fine. So I am officially diagnosed with IBS now. What fun. I would wonder why they are doing this test on you? good luck.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

My GI doc ordered the test because he thinks I may have stones in my bile duct. Oh I know I will never last that long on that table. Do you mean you cannot move a muscle and be perfectly still, or just be still when they are taking the pictures?


----------



## melsim (Sep 10, 2002)

I had a CCK hida test about a week ago. You dont have to stay perfectly still. Breath normal, relax as much as you can. Yes the test does last a while (about 1.. 1, 30minutes with iv) but to know the results its worth it. My results came back ( I thought I have IBS.. My GI doctor thinks too. We may be wrong now ).My bile duct is too small and my gall bladder isnt functioning. Hense Oct 17th I am getting it removed. As for the test, there is three things that may cause discomfort. The IV.. the table.. and the CCK Injection itself. Me I easily was able to handle the iv and the table, but I had adverse reactions to the CCK and was in a lot of pain.. to the point of crying. If your gall bladder is functioning correctly you should have no problem. Dont worry it wont take long and its quicker than you think. Sleep







Good Luck


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

I had my hida scan about 1 month ago. It is a very painless test. It took about 90 minutes or so. I am not a D type so I can imagine your concerns with not being able to move for that long. That was the hardest part for me. They like you to lie as still as possible for that time. I agree that the CCK injection can momentarily cause just a bit of feeling nauseous but it pases quickly. The nurse was very honest with me that that might happen but it was not unbearable or that unpleasant.My refraction rate is 15%. I am still undergoing tests. I guess since I don't have any visible stones my Dr. wants to be certain before he sends me to a surgeon that it is my gallbladder causing my trouble. I have had since the CCK the endoscope, colonoscopy, and CT scan. I am waiting this week for the CT scan results.Melsim...I am curious what your symptoms are?


----------



## melsim (Sep 10, 2002)

I had pain in the gall bladder area ... after I eat .. usually like a fatty meal. With D too. Surgeon couldnt touch my side without me wincing. He said most likely I dont have stones but my bile is a grainy sand texture. I've sort of stop eating for a while and he's made me be on a jello clear liquid diet to ease my pain until my surgery next week.If all goes well, I should be free and clear of the pain


----------

